# Has your pet contacted you in a dream after passing away?



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

All three of my dogs that have died have contacted me in a dream about a month after passing away. Its a very strange and surreal kind of dream that is like no other. You dont ever forget them.

I am always crying in my dream because I am so happy to see them and I keep calling them back to me and they leave; basically saying they are ok.

The first dog that passed was alone, the second dog that passed was with the first dog and the third dog that passed, well they were all together.

I always awake in tears after these dreams but Im so happy to have seen them. I only ever have one dream for each dog. I never have this kind of a dream about them ever again. This also happened with both my parents too.

Has anyone else had these type of experiences or did I fall of of my motorcycle too many times :laugh:


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Dennq said:


> Has anyone else had these type of experiences or did I fall of of my motorcycle too many times :laugh:


You were wearing a helmet at the time ... right ?


----------



## Heidi1068 (Sep 1, 2010)

I too have had this kind of dream. 11 years ago I had to put my heart dog sampson down and that night I remember just wanting to see him and hold him one more time. I finally got to sleep and he came to me. It was so real in that I could touch him and even smell him. He was trying to comfort me. I suffered very badly after his death and even now just typing this is killing me but I just wanted you to know that you are not alone. I know its been 11 years but man oh man it still hurts.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Stogey said:


> You were wearing a helmet at the time ... right ?


 LOL of course


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have dreamt about both of my pets about 1 month after they were gone.

My cat was outside meowing at the sliding door to get in (never let him out).

An my dog was swimming in Tobermory - never could get her to go into the water.

They were both strange dreams and I did wake up crying.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Not quite the same... I lost a young dog to cancer that I was VERY attached to. I had his picture on my night stand. One night the picture fell off the night stand... an hour later my sister called me to tell me our mother had passed. To me it felt like he was letting me know he had found her. It was a comfort.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lylol said:


> Not quite the same... I lost a young dog to cancer that I was VERY attached to. I had his picture on my night stand. One night the picture fell off the night stand... an hour later my sister called me to tell me our mother had passed. To me it felt like he was letting me know he had found her. It was a comfort.


This story just gave me goose bumps.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

deenq! u have not fallen and hit ur head! been thru smthin similar not with mine since Mia is my first ever! and not gone yet!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I dreamt of Omy very often and still do at times. The first dream was that she was alive but someone else had her- I found out where she was and there was a man taking care of all these dogs that were happy and healthy, having fun. I told him Omy was mine and he said I couldn't have her back but she would have a great life there. When I woke up I thought I had to go find that guy and buy her back, it seemed so real. Guess she was in doggie heaven. I would hear her tags jingle in the night for a long time. I still miss her desperately. But my new pups have each worn her old red leather puppy collar and have found some of her toys she had stashed around the property- as though she left them for the next pups.


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

I had a similar dream with two dogs ago. After she died, I would have dreams that I would be sitting on the living room couch and she would be curled up next to me. In the dream I knew she was dead, but that she was "visiting" for a short while. 

I also had the same kind of dream with my oldest sister who passed away at 35 about 15 years ago. I would dream she was in the house, chatting, all the while knowing in the dream that she was gone. 

They were very comforting dreams though, not creepy in any way.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Yes. I have had dreams about my animals after they have passed. I had a pit bull mix named Beauty that had gotten out of my yard, she was an escape artist. I had no transportation at the time, and had been calling the local pound and humane society twice daily after their runs. I called and called. They always said she wasn't there, I described her in detail because she was very easy to identify. On the 4th day, that morning as I was waking up, she came to me in a dream, we were camping and she appeared looked at me and started walking up the mountain. I called for her and she looked back and wagged her tail gave me a smile and dissapeared. I woke up knowing that the pound had killed her. I called the pound and they said that they had put down a bull terrier that morning as a stray and the description matched. I threw a screaming crying fit. There is no way I can describe the guilt I felt. I simply did not have a car and could not get there to save her. The pound is 50miles away from where I lived.

My other dogs and one cat have said goodbye in dreams too. It's always been very peaceful and I wake up crying.

The one cat that I just recently found after 3 1/2 years that was supposed to be dead, never did come to me in a dream. I knew in my heart she wasn't dead even though a lady had called and told me she saw her hit by a car. She wasn't dead because she never came to say goodbye in a dream. Now she's sleeping on my bed, having kitty dreams.

As much as I cry after they come to me in dreams, it does make me happy knowing that there is such peace and love that surrounds them in the dream. That's a good feeling, knowing they are safe and unhurt.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Snickelfritz said:


> *Yes. I have had dreams about my animals after they have passed. I had a pit bull mix named Beauty that had gotten out of my yard, she was an escape artist. I had no transportation at the time, and had been calling the local pound and humane society twice daily after their runs. I called and called. They always said she wasn't there, I described her in detail because she was very easy to identify. On the 4th day, that morning as I was waking up, she came to me in a dream, we were camping and she appeared looked at me and started walking up the mountain. I called for her and she looked back and wagged her tail gave me a smile and dissapeared. I woke up knowing that the pound had killed her. I called the pound and they said that they had put down a bull terrier that morning as a stray and the description matched. I threw a screaming crying fit. There is no way I can describe the guilt I felt. I simply did not have a car and could not get there to save her. The pound is 50miles away from where I lived.*
> 
> My other dogs and one cat have said goodbye in dreams too. It's always been very peaceful and I wake up crying.
> 
> ...


That is so sad. :teary: 

I can not even imagine how I would feel if that happened to Sinister.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

YES and they still vist sometimes about once year. The dream starts with me out side calling for Bubbie and Brownie our Dalmations. And the come froma a LONG ways away (I don't know hor or why ) but I see them running up the river towrds home. And when they get to me we have a wpnderful reunion. Were all so happy to see eachother. But they only stay for a while before they must leave. I always wake up both happy and sad. Happy because they visited and sad because they can't stay. Some others have visited once or twice. But never as much or as often as these 2.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

When my golden retriever, Piper, passed away I was across the country. My mom called me with the news. I couldn't stop sobbing and was heartbroken that I hadn't had a chance to say goodbye. She always slept at the end of my bed, and that night, I dreamt that she was curled at the end of the bed- but different then a dream- I could feel her weight on the bed and sense her warmth. It was about 10 minutes in the middle of the night and then the sensation passed. I always thought it was her way of saying goodbye.

I still can't think about her without tearing up.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Whenever I dream of the ones that are gone they are OK.


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

On a quite different note: My parents got my sister and me a Pomeranian when we were 7 or 8. One night, my sister had a dream that something was wrong with Tinker Belle and woke up. She went into my parents' room and woke up our dad and asked him where the dog was. My sister went looking for her and found her in the laundry room, trying to get out.

I've had dreams about bad things happening to Lupa. I always call my parents and ask if she's OK. I wonder if something happened while they weren't home or if she was having a bad dream too. I wish I could remember if I'd had one before she got hit by a car. I think I would have remembered that though. I hope she tells me if something does happen and if she's OK after she passes; I'll never get over it, so an "I'm OK" message would be nice. 

Double Whammy People Story: My grandfather loved the mountains of NC more than any place in the world. One weekend, my dad decided to take Jack to the mountains, just to ride around. While they were there, he got a feeling that this would be the last time Jack would ever see the Blue Ridge. That week, Jack, 95, fell and broke his hip. After surgery and being put in a room to recover (which we knew was not likely) for a week or so, my dad got another feeling. I was helping him put up curtains and he kept pausing, thinking about something. My mom noticed and asked him what was wrong. Dad said he couldn't stop thinking about Jack and couldn't shake the feeling he needed to go see him. We continued working for a few more minutes and he stopped, saying he needed to go. The hospital was 2 hours away. The very second we stepped foot in the lobby, Dad got a call from Jack's adopted daughter, saying he'd just passed. We gave her a few minutes to be alone before going to the room. When we got there, she told us he'd started talking to his deceased wives, brother and other loved ones right before passing. 

I know this doesn't fit the forum's GSD theme, but my dad is not an overly emotional, touchy-feelly guy. He's also the most hard core skeptic of these sort of things I've ever met, I mean, the man's seen a ghost and still doesn't believe they exist. The story I just told really happened and he doesn't believe in any sort of psychic energy or whatever you call it. I guess the point is, I think your thoughts about your dreams are valid. 

Does anyone know of anyone seeing their pets before they die? I wouldn't be surprised. I know I would feel better about "crossing over" if Lupa were there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I still dream of one of my gsd's that passed away 11 years ago I dream about Dodge ALOT, and Sami to, but mostly it's Dodge..(


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I occasionally have dreams about my dogs that have passed. They are always good dreams. I dream about people too...years ago I dreamt that I took my grandmother to the airport. We walked out onto the runway and and my grandfather, came off the plane (he had died 12 yrs earlier) to get her. I hugged him and her goodbye. She died three weeks later.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Snickelfritz said:


> *Yes. I have had dreams about my animals after they have passed. I had a pit bull mix named Beauty that had gotten out of my yard, she was an escape artist. I had no transportation at the time, and had been calling the local pound and humane society twice daily after their runs. I called and called. They always said she wasn't there, I described her in detail because she was very easy to identify. On the 4th day, that morning as I was waking up, she came to me in a dream, we were camping and she appeared looked at me and started walking up the mountain. I called for her and she looked back and wagged her tail gave me a smile and dissapeared. I woke up knowing that the pound had killed her. I called the pound and they said that they had put down a bull terrier that morning as a stray and the description matched. I threw a screaming crying fit. There is no way I can describe the guilt I felt. I simply did not have a car and could not get there to save her. The pound is 50miles away from where I lived.*
> 
> My other dogs and one cat have said goodbye in dreams too. It's always been very peaceful and I wake up crying.
> 
> ...


 
I would have been LIVID!!!! Especially after calling SO MANY TIMES to find out if she was there! OMG!!!! I would have walked if i'd had to if it meant i could have gone off on someone. Jail be damned! Someone would have gotten hit! 


I've always been told by my family and friends that i have this weird "gift". Predictions, feelings, dreams. After my car princess had to be put to sleep, she came to me in a dream (i was 14 years old at the time) about a week later. I could hear what i guess you could say was her voice in my head while she was curled up next to me like she used to do since i was 5 and she told me thank you for seeing she didnt have the strength to fight the cancer any more and allowing her to go to sleep peacefully in my arms (at the vets office). She was with my other cat Tinkerbell and they would wait for me as long as it took and we'd all be together again. I woke up sobbing after that. My girls were okay. My husband dog also came to me in a dream after he was put to sleep a few years back. I couldnt stand the dog but i guess he came to me because my husband is pretty close minded about things like that.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I have to admit; when I do wake in tears from one of these dreams I am so peaceful and relaxed and believe me that rarely happens.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't jsut had dreams I have seen their ghosts. My previous dogs were my heart dogs, I was devastated whe they passed. They passed away within 1 month of each other. Well anyways, I was sitting on the couch watching the tv and felt someone watching me. I turned and looked in the hallway near the kitchen and I saw my dog Simba standing there. Another time I was in my room and I heard a dog whine that came from right next to my bed, no dog was there.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I haven't jsut had dreams I have seen their ghosts. My previous dogs were my heart dogs, I was devastated whe they passed. They passed away within 1 month of each other. Well anyways, I was sitting on the couch watching the tv and felt someone watching me. I turned and looked in the hallway near the kitchen and I saw my dog Simba standing there. Another time I was in my room and I heard a dog whine that came from right next to my bed, no dog was there.


 
I've actually had that happen with a friends dog before. Her dog Fortune had to be euthanized due to kidney and liver problems care and medications couldnt fix and i woke up the night after they'd put him to sleep because i felt someone watching me. I looked across my room, just about jumped out of my skin when i saw this husky staring at me. When i saw him, he did that goofy dog smile, tongue hanging out the side that they do when they're truly happy and content or after a nice rough play session that just wears them out and then he was gone. I told Jess about it the next day and she said that helped a great deal knowing he was happy. Why he came to me i have no idea but he did.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I haven't seen any of my pets that have passed but I did see my grandma and my step dad once. I was sleeping in my room and a couple days after my grandma passed away i felt someone standing at my door staring at me I opened my eyes and rolled over towards the door thinking it was my mom telling me there was an earthquake or something and my grandma was standing there waving at me with a huge smile on her face. I kinda freaked out and closed my eyes to make sure i wasn't dreaming but when I opened them she was gone. Another time i was putting Dodger in his crate and i saw him staring over my shoulder and he kinda growled, which he doesn't normally due, and i turned over and saw what I believed to by my step dad just watching me put my dog in his crate. He didn't say anything but just quietly watched. one time my mom was sleeping in her room and she smelled his cologne, which the bottle still sits on her dresser, she said it was so strong it woke her up she hit herself to make sure she wasn't dreaming and she was quite awake and at first she thought the bottle spilled but it was sitting on the dresser un touched. It was gone after a few minutes but to have it that strong. I like to think my step dad comes back to check on us twice a year because he's been gone 4 years and every year we have seen him or felt him and the dogs react weird lol.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Dreams*

Well, that did happen to me on 2 occasions.....my first heartdog had to be euthanized when he was pretty old due to health reasons, and I dreamed about him-he was standing in a hallway and I could see through him and he was happy and wagging his tail, then he turned and walked away from me. I cried after that one. Then his buddy, a female GSDwe had to be euthanized a couple years later due to severe cancer, (she was only 6 years old) they had been best buds, always together and great with each other. I then had a dream that they were in that same hallway, and my boy took the leash from my hands and she was with him, they both looked great and were looking at me as if to say, it's ok mom, we're together and we're alright. Then they walked away from me. I cried so much after that. But I think they knew how traumatized I had been over losing them, and they wanted to reassure me that they were together and ok. She was a great dog as well, and I have great memories of her. I've never dreamed of them like that since. Or of any of my other dogs that I've had. (I ususally have more than one at a time, so have lost a couple since then too. this was years ago when I was a lot younger. At that time, I had 3 GSDs at once, all differing ages.)


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I had something similar after we had to let our 20 month old, Baer, go due to congenital kidney failure. I had dreams about him - and would wake and think he was standing next to me. Also, when I would come home from work... and be alone in the house, I know I heard him walking around. It has stopped since we have two new GSD. (Our Max, was given to us by the breeder we bought Baer from. And, he is Baer's half brother. Baer's life was short - but wonderful. And I believe he led us to Max.)


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

I dream about my cats that have passed away. They usually come in my dreams and give me sage advice, that I promptly forget because I'm usually in shock that the cat is speaking. I should really try to remember their wise words. As for GSD's, my mother still sees her dog Jamie who died over thirty years ago wandering through our house. I guess he followed her when she moved.

Does anyone else have dreams that their pets talk, or better yet, give advice?


----------

